# c:\WINDOWS\System\vmm32.vxd :missing/unable to load



## samustdie (Jan 12, 2006)

i installed win98 i got this message can't start OS

C:Windows\System\VMM32.vxd

is there a possible way to rid this error


----------



## sammysosa (Nov 25, 2005)

That is a special file, created during Windows installation. Every computer uses a different VMM32.VXD file, so you can't simply copy one from another system and expect it to work.

If you can't find that file by searching the system in DOS, you could wipe the drive and reinstall Windows again, or do a repair install, installing Windows on top of itself. That should force the creation of a new VMM32.VXD file, and that problem should be history.

If you DO find the file somewhere on the HDD through a DOS search, copy it into the Windows\System folder, then reboot the system.

Good luck; keep us posted.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

That is a special file, created during Windows installation.

Did you get the error immediately after installing Windows 98? Sometimes third party software can be responsible.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

samustdie said:


> i installed win98 i got this message can't start OS
> 
> C:Windows\System\VMM32.vxd
> 
> is there a possible way to rid this error


Is this happening during one of the reboots after the install?

If so, take the CD out of the drive.


----------



## samustdie (Jan 12, 2006)

sori late reply!!! yes i got this error message after i installed win98 and reboot, even with or without the cd on the cd-drive. but the OS is working it just so irratating when i start the pc i always see the error.

i think the only problem is i dont have the vmm32.vxd, is it possible i download it and copy it where it should be place?

and one more thing! where can i get that for free.


----------



## samustdie (Jan 12, 2006)

sori late reply!!! yes i got this error message after i installed win98 and reboot, even with or without the cd on the cd-drive. but the OS is working it just so irratating when i start the pc i always see the error.

i think the only problem is i dont have the vmm32.vxd, is it possible i download it and copy it where it should be place?

and one more thing! where can i get that for free? 

coz im pretty broke

thank you guy for the help


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"but the OS is working "

Can you explain what you mean by that??

VMM32 is a critical system file and Windows should not be "working" if it is missing


----------

